# Here I go again



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

One day Ill get one of these to look the way I want it too.
So I tore down my 29 gallon. I think maybe the window I have available is not enough extra lighting.
So I set back up my 6 gallon JBJ nano cube tank. I love the look of this tank. I have lots of plants form the 30 gallon that went in there. Some I have had and moved from tank to tank for so long I have no clue what they are. lol
1 1/2 cheep no frills top soil from wally world. 1 1/2 of gravel. Not really small enough but I can't seem to find any of the really small stuff and it is doing well in the 20 gallon I set up a couple months ago so using the same stuff.
Lots of plants. No fish yet waiting till I know it is perfect cause want to try some neons and never had any luck with those in the past. 








Filled and emptied five times to get it clear. Still some floating bits and pieces but I can deal with that.








Can't see it but have a Tiger Lilly that well soon be to the top and duck weed.
I may have to dose with excel cause the wattage may be to high but have not found any other lights for this tank. 18 watts on it. But I am ready to take the chance since I have had some luck with much lower lights maybe I need more cause of the window. I'll just have to wait and see.
Sorry I ramble and may not make since. lol Just wanted to share my pictures. :heh:


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

I think the tank looks great! You might want to add some fast growers such as wisteria, hornwort, etc...

BTW, a 6 gal tank is WAY too small for neons. These are fish that come from large rivers in South America, including the headwaters of the Amazon! Keeping them in such a small tank would be cruel for anything other than a betta or a pair or trio of the smallest killifish.

-ricardo


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Unfortantly none of those plants can be found here. As for the killie fish can't get those around here either. But I do have duck weed it grows supper fast.
Still thinking about the fish. If I can find ghost shrimp may try those but those are far and few between too.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Angie said:


> Unfortantly none of those plants can be found here. As for the killie fish can't get those around here either. But I do have duck weed it grows supper fast.
> Still thinking about the fish. If I can find ghost shrimp may try those but those are far and few between too.


Have you checked on aquabid.com? You can easily find inexpensive plants and fish of all kinds. Look for auctions that offer free shipping.

-ricardo


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

What about a single BN pleco. (only joking it would mess up the soil to much I think.)lol 
Just discovered mine had babies at least a month or so ago. Seen two babies this morning in my goldfish tank when I turned on the light.
Funny thing is only one BN in there at this time I removed the other male and female about a month ago and they now live in the 20 gallon. lol
What a nice surprise.
Thinking of maybe going with more White Cloud Mountian Minnows. The LPS has the golden ones so may get those for this tank.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Just 20 days later looks really good If I do say so myself. lol


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

What a great El Natural tank. It's filled in nicely and I like your Anubias foreground - looks great!

Do you have any fish yet?


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking good! I like it!!! Fish???


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Four glowlight tetras. Had five but lost one to a small outbreak of ich. They only had it for a day but the smallest one just could not take the treatment I guess.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice tank! I think you're off to a good start here.


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

Angie said:


> What about a single BN pleco. (only joking it would mess up the soil to much I think.)lol


I have 1 in my 10G NPT (sorry my mom made me downgrade..but I plan on getting a 20G long so yea....BTW: they dont mess up the soil; the loaches do!


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Well this tank did not last long. Shut it down. The soil was mostly on the top and not under the gravel anymore.
Don't think Ill try soil again cause this keeps happening.
So resetting up the 29 with gravel and Seachem Flourite still low tech cause I just don't want to deal with co2. 
20 watt light and window light is all it well get. 
My 20 gallon is still up and most of the soil is still under the gravel but not very pleasing to the eye. Fish like it and it is in the bedroom where no one sees it but me so leaving it for now.


----------

